# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded >  کار با codevision

## mohammadreza0123

سلام دوستان

تورو خدا اگه کسی کار با Codevision  رو بلده و میتونه توش یه برنامه رو فقط ران کنه نه اینکه بنویسه بهم بگه

آی دی یاهو من joveini224 هست

خواهشا هر چه سریع تر یام بدید بهم


به خدا نیاز دارم

استادمون اولین جلسه فت بریم اینو یاد بگیریم

پیشاپیش از کمک دوستان ممنون

فقط خواهشا یا پیام خصوصی بدید یا اینکه به آی دی یاهوم پیام بدید

آی دی یاهو راحت ترم چون میتونم قشنگ با کمک شما یه برنامه آماده که خود شما لطف میکنید میدید بهم را در اون اجرا کنم

به یاهوم ترجیحا پیام بدید

----------


## parvizwpf

شما رو اد کردم.

----------

